# Panasonic BD65 wireless dongle?



## rambo64 (Aug 2, 2010)

Does anyone know if you can use an alternate wireless dongle for the panasonic bd65? Was curious to know if any others will work with the Panasonic player.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I believe there has been success setting up a wireless access point, using a wireless router, instead of usiing the Panasonic dongle. But I haven't seen anyone using a alternative dongle.


----------



## rambo64 (Aug 2, 2010)

Problem I ran into trying to use a wireless access point is that, it still has to be plugged into my router via a cable to work. That defeats the purpose of wireless. Hope someone comes up with a solution.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The official answer is no. That does not mean that other options won't work, but I am not aware of any. What is the problem with the Panasonic dongle?


----------



## rambo64 (Aug 2, 2010)

Nothing except it cost $99 and other wireless usb adapters can be bought for $29.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

rambo64 said:


> Problem I ran into trying to use a wireless access point is that, it still has to be plugged into my router via a cable to work. That defeats the purpose of wireless. Hope someone comes up with a solution.


No, that's incorrect. A WAP is a device used to connect a wired device to a wireless network. You would plug the Panny into the WAP and the WAP would connect, wireless, to your wireless network.


----------



## rambo64 (Aug 2, 2010)

mechman said:


> No, that's incorrect. A WAP is a device used to connect a wired device to a wireless network. You would plug the Panny into the WAP and the WAP would connect, wireless, to your wireless network.


Ok, :scratch: what WAP are you using because everyone I have seen requires you to plug the network cable from your main router to the WAP, THEN - you can connect other devices via ethernet or wireless if they have the wireless option (Dongle).


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Consider me a bit flabbergasted with my above answers. I meant to say 'wireless bridge' not WAP. My bad. :doh: You are correct that a WAP requires a wired connection to the router. A bridge on the other hand does not. It's been a long time since I've priced these out so I'm unsure if it would be cheaper. But I do recall using one in my home several years back and it worked as advertised once setup. It was a Dlink. 

I would think that any wireless router that has ethernet ports on the back and supports bridging or WDS would work. :scratch: And you can get one of these for $20 or so. What I think would work is to connect the two routers via wireless as you would for bridging or WDS. And then just plug the BD65 into the back of the bridge/WDS. 

Then again, I could be nuts. :dumbcrazy: :bigsmile: Keep in mind that I am no expert on this. I'm just an enthusiast like you. :T


----------



## rambo64 (Aug 2, 2010)

mechman said:


> Consider me a bit flabbergasted with my above answers. I meant to say 'wireless bridge' not WAP. My bad. :doh: You are correct that a WAP requires a wired connection to the router. A bridge on the other hand does not. It's been a long time since I've priced these out so I'm unsure if it would be cheaper. But I do recall using one in my home several years back and it worked as advertised once setup. It was a Dlink.
> 
> I would think that any wireless router that has ethernet ports on the back and supports bridging or WDS would work. :scratch: And you can get one of these for $20 or so. What I think would work is to connect the two routers via wireless as you would for bridging or WDS. And then just plug the BD65 into the back of the bridge/WDS.
> 
> Then again, I could be nuts. :dumbcrazy: :bigsmile: Keep in mind that I am no expert on this. I'm just an enthusiast like you. :T


I tried the ZyXEL WAP3205 bridge as well and it also required an initial hardwire connection. Just wondering how is the BluRay player proprietary to the dongle when any usb will work with a regular pc.onder:


----------

